

Monty Python: The Holy Book of Days - Brajeshwar
http://holybookofdays.com/

======
kmfrk
This reminds me that they should bring back Monty Python & The Quest for the
Holy Grail the videogame for iPad: [http://www.giantbomb.com/monty-python-the-
quest-for-the-holy...](http://www.giantbomb.com/monty-python-the-quest-for-
the-holy-grail/61-7215/).

EDIT: A kind word of warning: the app is ~1GB. Make sure you have the space
for it.

------
jamesu
"Syncs with your Blu-Ray" - i wonder how they are achieving this?

~~~
jat850
Totally random first-thought possibility but could the app implement something
similar to Shazam (can't remember if that's the app's name or not - the one
that listens to songs and identifies them) to "listen" to something and
recognize what time in the movie it is at?

~~~
SoftwareMaven
According to the description, the app directs the bluray player to go to the
scenes you are looking at and it has to be over wifi. I'm quite curious about
this (not sure if I'm curious enough to buy the BD when I already own the DVD,
though).

